# uk health care



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I just thought I would share this with you all. I have been told by various people that spending the winter (more than 3 months) in France/Spain/Portugal that we would lose our rights to the uk health service. So I phoned them and was told that as long as it is a holiday and you inform your doctor that you will be away and you have proof of residence in the uk then you will not lose any rights to treatment in the uk. If you are struck off your GP list then you can rejoin on your return. Andy.


----------

